# Website address bar logos?



## tkd_jen (Jan 15, 2007)

Any one know how to add those nifty logos to the website address bar? For example when you type in my web address our logo shows up on the left corner?


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 15, 2007)

For IE, I did it this way:

<LINK REL="SHORTCUT ICON" HREF="http://www.yoursite.com/iconname.ico">

You may need an icon editor to convert bitmap to an icon.

Mike


----------



## tkd_jen (Jan 15, 2007)

I must be stupid cuz I've done that (and versions of that) about 50 times...

Guess I'll take a break from staring at code and try again later?


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 15, 2007)

You could try posting a link, sometimes a different set of eyes can catch things better


----------



## goodwrench_mc (Jan 15, 2007)

tkd_jen said:


> Any one know how to add those nifty logos to the website address bar? For example when you type in my web address our logo shows up on the left corner?


 
You need to have an icon file in the root of your website named favicon.ico.  IE will automatically load it whenever the site is loaded.


----------



## Monadnock (Jan 16, 2007)

If you already have the page added to your favorites, without Icon, or your cache cleared, it will not show up. Dump out your cache and remove it from your fav's list if it is in there, and it should show up on visiting the page for the "first" time.


----------



## tkd_jen (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmmm.....suddenly the logo appears. Sweet!! Thanks for all the help!!


----------

